# Bellator CEO hoping for another 'magical' season



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Months before their second season debuts, Bellator Fighting Championships is already turning heads. Their fighter signings, which includes Bao Quach, Olympian Ferrid Kheder, GSP protege Mike Ricci and a bevy of tough welterweights, have shown that Bellator is not resting on the laurels of their first season.
> 
> Leading the way is Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney, whose enthusiasm about the new season is palpable.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...t=Ajxeys3zZkhOb5Cw6fGS0MNZEo14?urn=mma,215227


----------



## Siikk (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the read. Hopefully this season is as good as the last.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see Eddie Alvarez and Hector Lombard back in action...

Also Jorge Masvidal is always fun to watch, "Gamebred" brings it.

Matter of fact we need to see him back challenging SF lightweights, I think he may still have some fights left on his contract over there. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Can't wait to see Eddie Alvarez and Hector Lombard back in action...
> 
> Also Jorge Masvidal is always fun to watch, "Gamebred" brings it.
> 
> Matter of fact we need to see him back challenging SF lightweights, I think he may still have some fights left on his contract over there. I'll have to look that up.


I can't wait to see Eddie Alvarez either. He is an awesome fighter! :thumbsup: I just wish the UFC would sign him and put him in with BJ Penn! That would be sick!


----------



## Siikk (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd like to see a Bellator/SF event co-promoting. That would be awesome.


----------

